
Abandoned Ride-Share Bike on Washington State Ferry Prompts $17,000 Search - nradov
http://gcaptain.com/abandoned-ride-share-bike-on-washington-state-ferry-prompts-17000-search/
======
marcc
Well that’s ridiculous. It seems like the easy solution would be to count
passengers entering and exiting the ferry instead of assuming a passenger fell
overboard because something was left on board

~~~
8_hours_ago
Walk-on passengers don’t necessarily walk off, they can get in a car and drive
off if they meet someone on the ferry (as I have done before when running into
family on the same ferry). It’s difficult to count every passenger in every
car as they exit.

------
dakial1
Why not use cameras?

